# Donny 2008 Pics



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Just took these few pics

I loved the Merc it was awesome - Based on a Merc 4X4

Only the roof top is the original part left of the car

Its duel sided so can be driven on the left hand or the right hand side

the rear boot badge twists out to reveal amps galore

It was truly awesome

26" rims on the front 30" rims on the rear


















































































Audi with Lambo wheels



















And can't remember the name of this one


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

gumpert apollo , class wagons (Y)


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i love the gumpert, its one of my favourites, but im not to keen on the merc, although i appreciate the work that must have gone into it. and the audi is nice but id lose the silver bits on the sides


----------



## titchster (Mar 24, 2008)

There were _some_ nice cars at Donny, gotta say that Merc was a work of art. And the wheels were unbelieveably big, need to be seen to be believed.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

The Merc wheels look like they belong on a Corsa. There are some crazy people out there making some crazy cars.


----------

